# exams, teenagers and new babies?!



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

I am getting stuck trying to plan when to do FET and baby due date.

We have got frozen embryos ready to go!    However just to add to the general terror of the next step, if I have them transferred at earliest opportunity (end August) the baby's due date would be May...which is in the middle of GCSEs for my eldest child.  

Does it make sense to worry about due date as whole IVF and baby process is not that predictable anyway....  Does anyone have experience of teenagers and new babies, especially around exam time?  

Daughter does not generally stress about exams and took a GCSE this summer with no major dramas...however difficult to know how she'll be with ten more next summer!

If we wait til after the summer, I will have had a birthday and feel a year older (another panic) and also will have the stress of having to take time off work (teaching) which is difficult as can't take annual leave then so have to take fake sick leave which also makes me uncomfortable.  

I guess I just have to accept that i can't keep everyone happy - work, kids, partner, babysitters - oh yes and me too!! - at the same time!

Any advice or experience much appreciated


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Mogscat - I'd just go for it at the earliest opportunity. As you say, there are no guarantees with IVF so it's better to get on the merrygoround and have a go. If baby comes in May I'm sure you and your daughter will manage  

Grey x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

I am a teacher and I know the stress exams can cause and getting timmings right

Like grey has mentioned there are no guarantees with IVF so your best bet is to have a go as these things always have a way of working out
Good luck
xxxx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Shoegirl and Greyhoundgal

i finally contacted my clinic today with a date for FET (in August)...I decided it was best to just get on with it.  I think i'd stored all my panic up and it burst out when i reached this point!  

xx


----------

